# 

## Tibor Ferenczy

Witam,

       Mam  zamiar wykonać ogrodzenie ok 70m.
Cel jest następujący: Słupki stalowe + drewniane sztachetki (tak jak na wsi  :big grin: )
Kiedyś w przyszłości chciałbym te słupki pokryć murowaniem i zrobić podmurówkę - takie ogrodzenie z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Narazie jednak chciałbym się przede wszystkim ogrodzić jak najszybciej i jak najtaniej, dlatego chciałbym sam to wykonać. Proszę o porady od czego zacząć na co zwrócić uwagę, czy np. budować z gotowych elementów (tanio) czy lać fundament, sam nie wiem - skoro w przyszłości chciałbym coś konkretniejszego, to może fundament.
Czy moje blade pojęcie jest słuszne skoro myślę tak:
1. Wykonuje nawiertem dołek pod słupek o głębokości poniżej głębokości przemarzania ok.1,2m
2. Odległość pomiedzy nawiertami zgodnie z zakupionymi wcześniej gotowymi elementami.
3. W otwór wrzucam słupek, powiedzmy rura o dł 2,7m gr scianki 2-3mm - doprowadzam do pionu.
4. W otwór w którym znajdzie się słupek wkładam kilka drutów o długości ok 1,2m i zalewam wszystko zaprawą.
5. Słupek stoi prosto, zaprawa twarda - zakładam element w kształcie litery "*H*" do którego będę łączył gotowe murki.
6. W ten sposób powstanie mi całe ogrodzenie, nie wiem tylko co ile metrów i w jaki sposób zamontować podpórki do słupka ( takie pod kątem 45st.) ?
7. Do słupków przyspawam 4cm x 4cm plaskownika o gr 3mm, powiedzmy 20cm od góry i 20cm od murku.
8. W plaskowniczkach powiercę otwory powiedzmy fi 6mm, następnie zakupie ceowniczka 140m powiedzmy 20mm gr scianki 1mm.
9. Wszystko poskręcam i będę miał gotowe ogrodzenie przed montażem sztachetek. Po montażu sztachetek malowanie.

Bardzo proszę o porady, krytykę zniosę każdą - zdaję sobie sprawę jak mało wiem, nie jestem budowlancem ale mam dwie zdrowe dłonie, wiec myslę, że z pomocą porad od fachowców na forum dam sobie radę :yes:  :yes: 

Bedę bardzo wdzięczny za każdą radę
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Balto

Jedna uwaga albo dwie:
1. Drutów do dziur gdzie są metalowe słupki dawac nie musisz, bo po co - możesz je wypełnić kamulcami by mniej betonu weszło. Beton niech będzie taki solidny
2. Elemencik H nakładasz [jest to tzw. przelotówka] jak jeszcze do tego betoniku może się przykleić pomiędzy dwa słupki dajesz deskę zastępującą podmurówkę
3. Odległość między dwa słupkami ok 2,5 - 2,55 m [typowy rozstaw słupków]
4. Zwykle w takie H wchodzi okrągły słupek o fi 60, lub o boku długości 60 mm

----------


## edomek

Na Twoim miejscu ustawiłbym najpierw narożne słupki i je wypoziomował ( za pomocą szlaufwagi, ok 30 zł), potem sznurek i masz poziom pomiędzy.
Do słupków dospawałbym kawałki żelastwa ( pręty, profile co tam masz), zabezpieczy to słupek przed przekręcaniem się. Zrobiłbym sobie dystans do słupków, aby idealnie rozłożyć odległości między nimi. Żeby nie okazało się później, że brakuje 2cm aby skręcić.

----------


## Balto

edomek;
e mnie mówi się szlauch  :wink: , w każdym razie jedna mała uwaga - jeśli się dospawuje pręcidła do słupków, to sam słupek może być nieco krótszy, co pozwala zaoszczędzić na rurach [profilach]. 
Kolejna sprawa - rury czy słupki powinny być zabetonowane w środku lub dokładnie przykryte by się w nich woda nie zbierała.

----------


## Tibor Ferenczy

Dzięki za uwagi, za kilka dni zacznę działać !: )

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## marchew

to klikaj zdjęcia z postępu prac i efektu finalnego - przyda mi się za jakiś czas  :smile:

----------


## maksiu74

Panowie nie trzeba nic dospawywać, jeżeli słupki są okrągłe wystarczy je lekko młotkiem spłaszczyć, zapobiegnie to ich obracaniu się. A co do betonowania w środku, jeśli nie mamy "kapelusików" dekielków, to najprostszym sposobem jest napakowanie w rurę jakiś gazet i pozostawienie~3 cm wolnego miejsca na beton. Nie ma sensu pakować betonu w całą rurę. Gazeta zapobiegnie spadaniu zaprawy.. ładnie zacieramy i malujemy np w kolorze słupka.




> edomek;
> e mnie mówi się szlauch , w każdym razie jedna mała uwaga - jeśli się dospawuje pręcidła do słupków, to sam słupek może być nieco krótszy, co pozwala zaoszczędzić na rurach [profilach]. 
> Kolejna sprawa - rury czy słupki powinny być zabetonowane w środku lub dokładnie przykryte by się w nich woda nie zbierała.

----------


## scruffty

> to najprostszym sposobem jest napakowanie w rurę jakiś gazet i pozostawienie~3 cm wolnego miejsca na beton.


Lub psiknięcie kulki pianki montażowej - ładnie wypełni i nie opadnie pod ciężarem betonu.

----------


## homecactus

Ja bym proponował kupić słupki ocynkowane, zwykle są to słupki o przekroju 60x40mm. Do nich można dokupić plastikowy dekielek zapobiegający napełnianiu wodą. Dospawywać nic nie trzeba, gdyż można do nich dokupić obejmy montażowe, które zakłada się na słupek i skręca śrubami. Dzięki temu, że słupki są ocynkowane, nie będzie trzeba ich malować raz na kilka lat.

http://sklep.cras.pl/ogrodzenia-atex...ynk-60x40.html

Tak jak ktoś już wspomniał - najpierw trzeba wmurować słupki narożne, założyć na nie elementy typu H (tyle że narożne) i rozciągnąć żyłkę, aby wyznaczyć sobie wysokość kolejnych podmurówek. 
Potem należy zacząć od jednego z końców i po kolei jednocześnie wmurowywać kolejny słupek, zakładać podmurówkę systemową i element H i dopiero wtedy przechodzić do następnego słupka. Dzięki temu nie będzie wątpliwości, czy po zamurowaniu wszystkich słupków wejdą nam podmurówki systemowe. Ponadto podmurówka i element H zabezpiecza już słupek przed przekrzywianiem w świeżym betonie. Taki sposób montażu sam przećwiczyłem w tym roku, w 3 osoby montowaliśmy około 30-40mb ogrodzenia dziennie (razem z montażem paneli ogrodzeniowych ocynkowanych). 

pzdr

----------


## paroofka

Mnie doradzono żeby te słupki zrobić w cokolikach - raz że wygląda to lepiej, a dwa że jest jednak bardziej solidne i mniej podatne na ruchy gruntu  :smile:  Cokoliki mam obłożone płytkami klinkierowymi (Terca) i wygląda to prawie jak zrobiono z cegły. Także to też jest jakiś sposób...

----------

